# Spellchecker to download that will work in posts



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi, this site might help for the lack of a spellcheck feature in this particular format.  You can download it, right-click when you need to use it.  Hope this helps.

Spellcheck


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

Cool thanks kitchenelf! I'll check it out!


----------



## GB (Oct 15, 2004)

I have used this spell checker for quite a while and it works pretty well. Just type a message then right click and click on check spelling. Easy as that


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

I need easy! I get confused very easily!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2004)

VERY cool feature - I did have to restart my computer for it to start working though


----------



## crewsk (Oct 15, 2004)

I got & it works! I misspelled something in my last post to see if it would work.


----------



## WayneT (Oct 15, 2004)

Only works for IExplorer. I use Mozilla Firefox. Babylon works great, Alt+Right click on any word in any program to get spellchecking or encyclopaedia info. Not free though.


----------



## Dove (Oct 18, 2004)

Question..
When it asks me if I want to "open" or "save" do I click open or save??


----------



## crewsk (Oct 18, 2004)

I clicked open.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 18, 2004)

*Can't download this on my Mac.......You have to take me, thorns and all.*


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2004)

wasabi - how many times do we have to tell you a Big Mac is NOT a computer - quit trying to download stuff on it - except for ketchup and mustard!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## wasabi (Oct 18, 2004)

*LOL, I do eat a Big Mac at my Mac.*


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2004)

lol - looks kinda tropical there!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 18, 2004)

OH, I thought the computer was trying to grow antlers!  I'm so embarrassed!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 18, 2004)

*It's a bamboo arraignment. *


----------



## crewsk (Oct 18, 2004)

It is very nice wasabi!

I would post a pic of my computer but I don't think anyone would be able to find the computer in it because of all the stuff lying around it!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2004)

Oh no - arraining bamboo????  What did bamboo ever do to you?    :P


----------



## wasabi (Oct 18, 2004)

*Oh elf, I give up. My mind is thinking one thing but my fingers don't listen. Got to sleep this off.*


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 18, 2004)

lol - you're too funny tongiht - I love you wasabi!!!!!  Just remember, tomorrow will be a better day!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 18, 2004)

*From your mouth to Gods ears. I love you too, elf.*


----------



## Dove (Oct 18, 2004)

*Your thorns are prety kool  LOL*


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 19, 2004)

Many thanks for the spell check.  I think ti will work fine.  Except for errors that do spell a word.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2004)

glad you like it guest - jump on in with a name - we don't bite hard or often!!!!


----------



## bege (Nov 19, 2004)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> Many thanks for the spell check.  I think ti will work fine.  Except for errors that do spell a word.


GUEST????? I'm not a guest or anonymous.
Guess I had better login.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2004)

LOL - yea!!!!!!  be sure and click that button that by-passes that step!  I only have to log in now when I delete my cookies.


----------



## Dove (Nov 19, 2004)

*Bege,
Did the big storms leave you alone?
Before DH retired from the Navy we lived in Jacksonville and he retired in Penscola..Also was stationed at Camp Lejeune N.C. and I Had my share of Hurricanes so we came to shaky California..  
Marge*


----------



## Dove (Nov 19, 2004)

*Wasabi,I only see a square with a red X..no bamboo picture  
Marge*


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 19, 2004)

Dove said:
			
		

> *Bege,
> Did the big storms leave you alone?
> Before DH retired from the Navy we lived in Jacksonville and he retired in Penscola..Also was stationed at Camp Lejeune N.C. and I Had my share of Hurricanes so we came to shaky California..
> Marge*



Hey, Dove
Just gusty winds, downed trees and limbs, and power outages.  This was our first, in the 11 years we have lived here.  Thanks for asking.  I guess it was just a trade off for you.  Bev


----------



## bege (Nov 19, 2004)

Did it again


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 2, 2006)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> Many thanks for the spell check. I think ti will work fine. Except for errors that do spell a word.


 
Oh, Anonymous, you mean, "Spelt exchequers dew knot all weighs work wright" ???  

For anyone who hasn't checked it out - this program if free for personal use 
but requires Windows 9x or later, and Internet Explorer 5.0 or later. 

I've been using it since kitchenelf posted the link and think it's pretty nifty - works when posting here and in e-mail, too.

One difference I have noticed, from others using it, is that right-clicking doesn't work for me. But, there is an icon (says ABC with a check mark under it) on the tool bar at the top of any IE programs and left-clicking on that opens the spell checker. This is probably due to something I have loaded that the others don't that is affecting how it is launched. On posts here, it's located up above the "Smiles".


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Mar 2, 2006)

You can get a simple easy to use spell checker plus a pop up blocker with the Google tool bar. The spell checker will check anything you type on any page.


----------



## licia (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm afraid using spell check would make me lazy. I want to do it myself! Who is it that circles my errors in red?


----------



## GB (Mar 3, 2006)

If you do not feel like downloading anything then you can also use this spellcheck site.


----------



## Alix (Mar 3, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> I'm afraid using spell check would make me lazy. I want to do it myself! Who is it that circles my errors in red?


 
That would be Barbara and I, the two resident English teachers on staff.  You should see my computer screen somedays with all the red circles all over it!   (Not from you licia, I meant that as just a general statement)


----------



## mudbug (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't need no stinkin' spellchecker.  I need a typing checker.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 3, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> Question..
> When it asks me if I want to "open" or "save" do I click open or save??


 
when I download something, just to be safe, I usually click save, the save as  --- to desktop.. then before I open the folder, I run a quick scan for viruses.. _then_ I open it..
   Then if you want to be really organized.. you make a new folder and put that on your desktop and name it installers.. then drag all the programs you installed.. like this spell check, or a new msn version etc, and put them all in there.. and your completely organized...    ( to make a new folder, just right click on any empty spot on your desktop.. click new  .. then click folder... then a little folder will appear on your desktop... right click on that folder.. rename it whatever you want.. installers, songs, recipes.. etc)


----------



## wasabi (Mar 3, 2006)

Chaplain Kent said:
			
		

> You can get a simple easy to use spell checker plus a pop up blocker with the Google tool bar. The spell checker will check anything you type on any page.



Thank you!


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 3, 2006)

This is very cool, I'd not encountered this thread before. Just a thought though (I haven't looked into all the spell checking options listed here), sometimes downloads don't work with all types of operating systems and browsers, though if you've got Explorer (and use it, lol) it tends to be compatible with the majority of different downloads. Firefox and Opera are catching up, but still Explorer tends to be the only sure-fire one sometimes


----------



## GB (Mar 4, 2006)

Very true Piccolina. I use Firefox and I had a spellcheck extension for it, but they came out with a new version of Firefox that I upgraded to and the spellcheck software does not work with the upgraded Firefox. I am hoping that gets fixed soon. If anyone has noticed I have been spelling worse than usual, that is why


----------



## Alix (Mar 4, 2006)

I use the Google taskbar. It is easy to download and it has a TON of functions. I use it more than my other taskbar. I highly recommend it. Also, its spellcheck is very effective.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2006)

does anyone remember hard copy dictionaries? i keep one next to my computer, so if i don't know the spelling of, or the proper use of a word, i look it up. you learn so much more that way.
like the definitions of other similarly spelled words that you would have never known or used.


----------



## Piccolina (Mar 4, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Very true Piccolina. I use Firefox and I had a spellcheck extension for it, but they came out with a new version of Firefox that I upgraded to and the spellcheck software does not work with the upgraded Firefox. I am hoping that gets fixed soon. If anyone has noticed I have been spelling worse than usual, that is why


I didn't know that there was a checker for Firefox, that's very cool. We use that as our browser and I'd love to download the spell checker app if it was compatible with our version (I do have a sneaking idea though that DH keeps us updated with the latest versions so we'd likely encounter the same thing that you did)


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2006)

Spellbound is the one for Firefox. It  is a little complicated to install so show this link to DH. If you are using Firefox 1.5.0.1 don't bother downloading it, but if you are using an earlier version then it should work.


----------



## Chaplain Kent (Mar 5, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> does anyone remember hard copy dictionaries? i keep one next to my computer, so if i don't know the spelling of, or the proper use of a word, i look it up. you learn so much more that way.
> like the definitions of other similarly spelled words that you would have never known or used.


 
As a writer I used to keep two "dictionaries" next to me type writer, then the word processor. One with just words for spelling and one with definitions. Today I have a computer which allows me to throw away that second dictionary used just for spelling. I love progress.
For those of us who use the Google tool bar for spelling, a definition and word usage can be gotten by simply putting the word into the Google search line and pressing search. I could not open the cover of a book that quick. 
One final thought. A contest I play with myself each time I write is to have a perfect page. That is when the spell checker says: "No errors found." Now let me see if I have won.


----------



## GB (Mar 5, 2006)

And for those that use Firefox, you can put Webster in the upper right hand corner search box. I use that all the time. Very handy!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 5, 2006)

I surely wish there could be a bilingual spellchecker... I use Italian and English both, often both mixed up in a same document, thus if my spell checker is set on Italian all of my english word is marked, and vise versa... it got very annoying and I stopped using it.  Now I just have my online dictionary handy on my desktop...


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 5, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *LOL, I do eat a Big Mac at my Mac.*



Wasabi

Could you tell me how your set up to post with pictures? It looks like you have to put the image on a server first and put the address in the 
	
	



```
[img]http:www.whatever.com/imagename.jpg[/img]
```
 or some such thing. Am I close?

Oh just thought you might like to know that your image is no longer on your server it seems...


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 5, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Very true Piccolina. I use Firefox and I had a spellcheck extension for it, but they came out with a new version of Firefox that I upgraded to and the spellcheck software does not work with the upgraded Firefox. I am hoping that gets fixed soon. If anyone has noticed I have been spelling worse than usual, that is why



Since I have dyslexia, I open my word processer and use that spell checker. Then I cut and past into my message. 

It took me half an hour last night to find the word dyslexia and I still spell it wrong. I had it checked before I posted.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 5, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Spellbound is the one for Firefox. It  is a little complicated to install so show this link to DH. If you are using Firefox 1.5.0.1 don't bother downloading it, but if you are using an earlier version then it should work.



I'm using 1.5.0.1 and it does not work... Your absolutly right.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 5, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I surely wish there could be a bilingual spellchecker... I use Italian and English both, often both mixed up in a same document, thus if my spell checker is set on Italian all of my english word is marked, and vise versa... it got very annoying and I stopped using it.  Now I just have my online dictionary handy on my desktop...




I have the same thing happening here. I use English and French and have to switch my keyboard all the time.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 5, 2006)

It's been a laugh. Have a good night.


----------



## wasabi (Apr 6, 2006)

BrianMorin said:
			
		

> Wasabi
> 
> Could you tell me how your set up to post with pictures? It looks like you have to put the image on a server first and put the address in the
> 
> ...


Hi BrianMorin,

I use Photobucket to store my pics, etc. They have the codes all set up for you. Very easy to use. I rearranged my photo albums in PB, that's why some of my images are not showing. You can also try ImageShack.

I was using Firefox for al long time and then it started acting weird on me. I had to go back to Safari, but I miss the spellcheck in Firefox. Now I just use my Franklin spelling ace.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 6, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> If you do not feel like downloading anything then you can also use this spellcheck site.




Thanks. Looks good.


----------



## BrianMorin (Apr 6, 2006)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Hi BrianMorin,
> 
> I use Photobucket to store my pics, etc. They have the codes all set up for you. Very easy to use. I rearranged my photo albums in PB, that's why some of my images are not showing. You can also try ImageShack.
> 
> I was using Firefox for al long time and then it started acting weird on me. I had to go back to Safari, but I miss the spellcheck in Firefox. Now I just use my Franklin spelling ace.



Thanks Wasabi, I've taken note and will check them out. 

Thanks


----------

